# Übernimmt Heidi Klum "Wetten, dass..?"



## Franky70 (3 März 2011)

...
Seit wenigen Tagen kursiert das Gerücht, dass sie eventuell als Nachfolgerin von Thomas Gottschalk bei "Wetten, dass..?" infrage käme. Schließlich habe sie international gute Kontakte zu Prominenten. Darauf angesprochen, sagte die 37-Jährige im "Bild"-Interview geheimnisvoll: "Warten wir einfach mal ab, was passiert." Und die Nachfrage, ob sie generell nicht abgeneigt sei, beantwortete sie mit einem "Abwarten...". Das legt die Vermutung nahe, dass an diesem Gerücht tatsächlich etwas dran sein könnte.

Heidi Klum: Beerbt sie Gottschalk bei "Wetten, dass..?"?

Ich persönlich würde sie lieber sehen als Hape Kerkeling.
Ob sie dann im Doppel mit Michelle Hunziker moderiert?
Wow...ich mag die Idee.

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## pepsi85 (3 März 2011)

Das wäre dann nur was fürs (männliche) Auge. Intellektuell kann sie nicht mit Gottschalk oder Kerkeling mithalten.


----------



## Punisher (3 März 2011)

Oh Gott, verschone uns


----------



## posemuckel (3 März 2011)

Der sprechende Kleiderständer als Moderator bei "Wetten dass...?" - Bitte nicht!!!!


----------



## Chamser81 (3 März 2011)

Das muss wirklich nicht sein. Ich glaube auch nicht das man dann noch die Hunziker an ihrer Seite lassen würde. Denn diese attraktive Konkurrenz hätte die Klum sicher nicht gerne! Da sehe ich aber die Michelle viel lieber!


----------



## Franky70 (3 März 2011)

Aber Heidi hat sicher bessere Beziehungen zu amerikanischen Promis als ein Hape Kerkeling (der ja bisher als Favorit für die Gottschalk Nachfolge gehandelt wurde).
Hier gehts doch um Promis...warum so negativ?
Was hat Heidi denn verbrochen? 
Es geht um "Wetten, dass..?".
Sinnfreie Familienunterhaltung. Soviel zum Thema "intellektuell" oder hat Gottschalk stets philosophische Gespräche mit seinen Gästen geführt? 
Wohl eher platten Small Talk und den beherrscht Heidi sicher ebenso.
Ich denke auch nicht, dass sie dumm oder ungebildet ist. Immer diese Klischees.

Eine Chance würde ich ihr geben. Klappt es nicht, kann Hape ja ran...oder Thommy kommt zurück (wie er es selbst ja nicht völlig ausschloß.)


----------



## tommie3 (3 März 2011)

Bitte nicht!
Am besten noch mit Wolfgang Lippert als Assistent.


----------



## Franky70 (3 März 2011)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht!
> Am besten noch mit Wolfgang Lippert als Assistent.


Quatsch! 

Welchen Deutschen kennt man in den Staaten...hmmm...ich habs:

Gladiator Ralf Möller! 
Er ist dann für die intellektuellen Gespräche zuständig! lol8


----------



## krawutz (4 März 2011)




----------



## wiesel (4 März 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Aber Heidi hat sicher bessere Beziehungen zu amerikanischen Promis als ein Hape Kerkeling (der ja bisher als Favorit für die Gottschalk Nachfolge gehandelt wurde).
> Hier gehts doch um Promis...warum so negativ?
> Was hat Heidi denn verbrochen?
> Es geht um "Wetten, dass..?".
> ...




Hab' versehentlich auf den Danke-Button gedrückt. Sorry.

Sinnfrei passt allerdings sehr gut zu Heidi Klum. Hoffentlich werden wir von der dauerlächelnden Dumpfbacke verschont. Heidi hat selbstverständlich nichts verbrochen, aber fast 3 Stunden am Samstag-Abend. Das haben wir einfach nicht verdient. :angry:


----------



## Muli (4 März 2011)

Ist Susan Stahnke nicht auch ein Star in den USA???


----------



## MarkyMark (4 März 2011)

Muli schrieb:


> Ist Susan Stahnke nicht auch ein Star in den USA???



Eher bei den Darmspiegelungsfetischisten 

Sollte da was dran sein, hab ich das zum letzten Mal geschaut, wobei ich eh nur jede dritter/vierte Sendung tatsächlich sehe.


----------



## Q (4 März 2011)

*eigentlich ist die Idee doch gar nicht so schlecht, für Martina Hill gäbe es dann auch mehr zu tun  *

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...tina-hill-vs-heidi-klum-x-2-a.html#post813270


----------



## Chamser81 (4 März 2011)

Was soll denn das Argument hier mit den USA und deren Promis? "Wetten, dass.." wird im deutschsprachigen Raum ausgestrahlt und ich glaube kaum das alle Zuschauer nur die vermeintlichen US-Stars sehen wollen! Mir sind jedenfalls heimische Stars die nicht gleich nach 15 Minuten wieder verschwinden tausend Mal lieber als diese ausländischen Stars, die es kaum erwarten können wieder vom Sofa aufzustehen um zu gehen!
Außerdem kommen die so oder so für gutes Geld um gleichzeitig etwas in Deutschland zu bewerben (Film, Tournee usw.). Da spielt es keine Rolle ob Hape der Moderator ist oder eine Klum die angeblich so gute Kontakte hat!


----------



## Nessuno (5 März 2011)

"Wetten, dass..?" bitte einstellen und Michelle bitte 'ne eigene Show im ZDF geben.
Die Klum geht gar nicht!!!!!!!!


----------



## paratox (5 März 2011)

An der Frau ist doch nichts mehr echt!

Dann lieber, Mirjam Weichselbraun oder Annemarie Warnkross 

ODER Nazan Eckes :WOW:


----------



## couriousu (5 März 2011)

oh Graus, zwei blonde Quietschkisten


----------



## Gooofey (7 März 2011)

Hoffentlich nicht. Sie ist definitiv sehr hübsch anzusehen, so auch Michelle. Nur kann man ihre Stimme die ganze Sendung lang ertragen?


----------



## buck danny (7 März 2011)

Gott und das ZDF bewahren uns davor....


----------

